# WSU Cheeses?



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

It is amazing how often the word cheese pops up in a clothing related forum! However I did not find the answer I seek.
I have heard of the cheese making facilities at Washington State University and was wondering if any of you have tried their various cheeses. The two I am most interested in are the Cougar Gold and the Viking since that is the only place that makes these two. However I am interested in any of their varieties you have had experience it. How do they compare to more familiar cheeses? How do they fit in with cooking, snacking etc? While my first interest was in the fact they come in cans I have learned they are very good but no one has desctibed exactly what they taste like.
Opinions and information please!!


----------



## jsbrugg (Nov 16, 2011)

I haven't had any since I left Pullman 15 years ago, but I ate a fair amount of Cougar cheese while I was there. The Cougar Gold is an aged cheddar, but not as sharp as one would expect. The Viking is similar to a jack cheese, but more crumbly than soft (like the Cougar Gold cheddar).
I only ate them with crackers or on its own as a snack so I cannot attest to the cooking properties. It did seem like it was less oily than other cheddars. My favourite was the Hot Pepper Viking, which was just a Viking with diced peppers.
I did taste most of the other varieties they were making at the time, but I recall they were mostly just flavoured versions of the Viking or different agings of the cheddar.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Cougar Gold is the best thing ever to come out of WSU. As good a cheddared cheese as there is. It makes up for Ryan Leaf and Craig Ehlo.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad to see a couple of Cougs representing on AAAC. 

Crimson Fire is my personal favorite, however Dill Garlic is a close second. Cougar Gold is a great baking cheese. My wife makes an egg and sausage bake that is smothered in CG and it's about the best thing I've ever eaten (breakfast-wise).


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought three cans of the Gold at the Coug store in Westlake mall in December. I even bought a WSU watch cap (touque). My head was cold. It would be ironic if as a longtime Huskies fan (since the 60s) I got mugged in Seattle wearing the Coug hat.


----------

